# Madone 5.9 vs. 6.2



## RockingAndRolling (Jul 27, 2010)

I have a friend who just bought a 2011 Trek Madone 6.2, a recreational/intermediate rider. I am about the same weight as him, 220lbs, and he recommends the bike for me, about the same skill level. I ride a full carbon bike with a full SRAM Rival group and I like it but am interested in a nice bike with some top of the line Shimano.

Is there any way you could convince me to buy the 6.2 over the 5.9 with the Dura Ace components?


----------



## jellis25 (Oct 6, 2009)

It is really about what you want more. A lighter frame or upgraded components. 

If you like SRAM and want to pay more you can go with the 6.5 and downgrade the wheels, or pay less for the 5.5.


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

A Dura Ace rear derailleur and crank wouldn't convince me to get a TCT 5 series frame over an OCLV USA made 6 series frame with full Ultegra. It's strange though that the 6.2 comes with a 105 cassette. I would upgrade that. Personally, I would choose Sram over Shimano. So I'd get a 6.5 with Force. Main point: at your weight, flex in the frame may be a concern (depending on how you ride). If so, the 6 series would be a "better" (stiffer) frame.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

ghost6 said:


> A Dura Ace rear derailleur and crank wouldn't convince me to get a TCT 5 series frame over an OCLV USA made 6 series frame with full Ultegra. * It's strange though that the 6.2 comes with a 105 cassette. I would upgrade that.* Personally, I would choose Sram over Shimano. So I'd get a 6.5 with Force.


What's wrong with a 105 cassette, assuming it is the size you want?


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

zac said:


> What's wrong with a 105 cassette, assuming it is the size you want?


Nothing is "wrong" with a 105. It's just surprising that a 6 series would not have Ultegra or Dura Ace.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

True, I'm also surprise the Trek 6 series doesn't have the Ultegra or Dura Ace on it. I think with the 6 series being a high-end frame, that all of the 6 series frame would have high-end component on it. I mean when I think about 105 component, I think about the bikes which cost $2000 like the Trek 4.5.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

ghost6 said:


> Nothing is "wrong" with a 105. It's just surprising that a 6 series would not have Ultegra or Dura Ace.


This has been going on for years, nothing surprising about it and not just Trek either, almost all the bike manufacturers do it. But I can see your point, since it is an Ultegra bike, it should be full Ultegra. 

And really there shouldn't be all that much cost difference between a 6700 and 5700 cassette given that the parts are fairly interchangeable. Other than weight and material there is not a lot of difference between a 6700, 5700, 7800, 6600, and 5600 cassette, all are fully interchangeable (complete) and indeed even many of the cogs, a few of the carriers and spacers are intermixable. About the only odd ball of the bunch (parts wise) seems to be the 7900, which I refuse to buy given the cost.

Shimano plays a game....there is really no reason why you cannot get a boxed 11-21 Ultegra or 105, or a 12-23 105, complete. I would be great to be able to get the low gear carriers in non-Ti versions for an 21 or 23, but you can't even get those.


----------



## smarkgraf (May 17, 2009)

In the end, I bought a basically a stock 2011 6.2 over the 5.9. I wanted the US made carbon and a particualr color scheme. That to me was worth the couple hundred more than the 5.9. The Ultegra level components are so good now. I did not see how the crank would benefit me at all and I can always upgrade the derailuers if I want. I worked a deal with my LBS so that I getting a 6700 12-23 cassette in place of the stock one. FWIW, my bike ready to ride(cages, seatpack,pedals & computer) is 18.4lbs. Also the bike rides like a dream.


----------



## RockingAndRolling (Jul 27, 2010)

I like that the frame is made in the USA, also it sounds like the stiffness of the 6 series frame is a major benefit. I test rode the 6.2 and was impressed with the Ultegra, but at the end of the day I think I have become partial to Sram which would point me in the direction of the 6.5 should I pull the trigger on a 2011. 

Thanks for all of your help.


----------

